# unable to set up netgear router, please help!!



## cyberfreak (Mar 6, 2013)

i bought a netgear n150 jnr1010 router yesterday and after following the instructions in the manual to a tee i am unable to access the internet. i tried searching on google but couldnt come across anything helpful. i'd be really grateful to you guys if you all can help me out. btw, my isp is beam telecom. here are a few screenshots that might help in deducting the problem..


----------



## Sudh4r (Mar 6, 2013)

Beam Telecom is it Cable/DSL?

Cable Follow this 
Internet(Basic) --> Router MAC Address --> Select the second option Use Computers Mac Address and Click APPLY.

DSL 

Does your internet conn require a login ? Select Yes
You have to provide the Login Name/Pass that was provided to you by BEAM.


----------

